# Trek pilot road bike 10 miles per day



## shlomonj05 (May 25, 2006)

I bought a Trek road bike pilot 1.0 entry level although i ride alot . 
Is comfortable and i get some speed .
Will i wear out this bike , or bring it it for tunes ups like once a month . 
Its fast , do i need a more expensive bike to long commutes or rides?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a 1995 Trek 5500 OCLV with over 20K miles and its still going strong. Don't abuse the bike, keep the drivetrain clean and you will get plenty of miles out of it. A once a month tune up seems to be extreme. How much are these monthly tune ups costing you?


----------

